# Wie soll man sich verhalten?



## Schamos (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin aktuell etwas Ratlos und hoffe auf ein paar gute Ideen von eurer Seite.
Wie ich in der letzten Zeit durch verschiedene Personen gehört habe versuchen momentan eine oder mehrere Personen (leider kann man das nicht rausfinden) meinen Namen in den Dreck zu ziehen indem sie schlicht und einfach Lügen über mich verbreiten.
Da wird dann einfach in einer Random (5er Grp) ein Member im Gruppenchat angesprochen ob er denn bei mir in der Gilde sei und das ich ja der ganz böse Bube sei und bei Random-Raids ihm den Loot nicht gegeben hätte. Oder es wird einfach behauptet das ich Leute aus der Gilde gekickt hätte, oder das ich mich von xyz ausstatten lies usw...
Das ganze scheint Wahllos zu sein und wenn der Gildie dann nach Details fragt heist es meistens nur: Frag ihn mal selber.
Leider kenn ich den Char überhaupt nicht, wohl jedoch die Gilde in der er ist und ich weis halt das es dort ein paar Leute gibt die mich liebend gerne _fertig machen_ würden. (Soweit das in WoW überhaupt geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Wenn ich dann selber mal nachfrage und wissen möchte was ich den böses gemacht habe gibts keine Antworten oder einfach ein Igno.
Eigentlich könnte mir das ja egal sein, denn meine Gildies wissen das es nicht stimmt, aber ihr kennt sicher die Geschichte mit dem Stein und dem Wassertropfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun ist meine Frage: *Wie soll ich mich dagegen verteidigen ?*
Im Realm-Forum von Blizzard ist Namecalling ja leider verboten, also kann ich ihn nicht auf einer Neutralen Plattform ansprechen...
Per /w wird einfach nicht geantwortet und ich bezweifel das es was bringen würde...
Ignorieren klappt zwar ganz gut, hat aber das Risiko das irgendwann der halbe Server die Story's glaubt, was wiederrum auch den Ruf der Gilde schädigt...
Gildenmeister der Leute ansprechen wird vermutlich nix bringen, denn das sind ja gute _Freunde_...
Den Allgemeinchat dafür verwenden? Naja, ihr wisst was dann in Dalaran passiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also liebe Community, was soll man gegen so einen Mist tun?

Gruss
Schamos


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2009)

Verschoben nach Gott & die Welt

/wink maladin


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2009)

Schamos schrieb:


> Den Allgemeinchat dafür verwenden? Naja, ihr wisst was dann in Dalaran passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leute die anfangen im allg. Chat Leute anzuprangern sind bei mir gleich unten durch. Nachprüfen wer im Recht ist kann keiner.



Schamos schrieb:


> Also liebe Community, was soll man gegen so einen Mist tun?


Gar nichts. Verhalt dich halt vernünftig, nur weil einer Stimmung macht wird nichts passieren.
Du kannst natürlich auch den Schwanz einkneifen und den Server wechseln.


----------



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2009)

Du kannst ja nem gm erzählen das die gilde dich fertig machen will und wenn du nen netten findest maybe hilft er dir ja und bannt die aber ich würd auf jedenfall screens machen nur zur sicherheit mir ist das auch mal passiert meine gilde hat mich dann gekickt und als ich mich eingeloggt hab war ich halt stink sauer aber ich hab das dann klären können war wohl nen dummer alli den ich mal gekillt habe oder damals durch sheepen sein erz weggefarmt hab :-) mfg midi


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

hm geh aus der gilde raus und wenns echt rufschädigend wird änder doch den namen...

hatten selber mal so einen spieler auf dem server, der wurde von vornherein auf alle ignore genommen weil irgendwer erzählt hatte was das für ein aloch ist...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Mai 2009)

Aussitzen.
Dem wird das sicher absehbar langweilig.

Vllt haste ja zufällig grade Lust ne Twink hochzuziehen? 
Wäre grade neu gute Gelegenheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (14. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aussitzen.
> Dem wird das sicher absehbar langweilig.




/sign
Finde auch, Du solltest dich darüber stellen^^ 
Da hat anscheinend irgendwer gerad Langeweile und versucht so eine miese Aktion!


----------



## Avyn (14. Mai 2009)

Du solltest dich auf garkeinen Fall provozieren lassen. Dann würdest du nur das bestätigen was über dich erzählt wird. Einfach ruhig bleiben und warten, dass es aufhört.


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm geh aus der gilde raus und wenns echt rufschädigend wird änder doch den namen...
> 
> hatten selber mal so einen spieler auf dem server, der wurde von vornherein auf alle ignore genommen weil irgendwer erzählt hatte was das für ein aloch ist...




Namenänderung bringt leider nichts da es in den FS listen und Ignolisten übertragen wird der neue Name und so können dann leute herkommen und sagen Hey du feige .... hast deine Namen geändert.

Die Frage ist warum machen die das? Nur so aus Spass? Ein Ticket würde sogar schon helfen natürlich würde ich Beweise sammeln dafür dass das glaubwürdig erscheint. 

Man sieht halt nur noch das es Spinner gibt in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zur Not einfach einen neuen geheimen char leveln so haste dann Ruhe von denen.


----------



## Schamos (14. Mai 2009)

Hallöle,
das mit dem Twinken würde nicht viel bringen, ich will mich ja nicht vor ihm verstecken oder so.
Meine Gilde steht hinter mir, darum mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Es dreht sich ja um den berühmten "Dritten", also die Leute die weder in meiner Gilde noch zu dem Kerl (wenns einer ist^^) gehören. Diese hören ja aktuell halt nur das gelaber von "ihm" und selbst wenn die darauf nicht anspringen, es reicht ja wenn er bei 10% Erfolg hat.
Die zweite Idee, das "Aussitzen" klappt leider auch nicht, denn wenn das die Person ist die ich vermute dann ist das letzte Mal als ich mir ihr gesprochen habe ca. 10-12 Monate her und wenn meine Quellen recht haben hat er in der ganzen Zeit immer fleissig so einen Mist erzählt. Wie ich nämlich eben erfahren habe gab es noch eine Menge anderer Vorfälle dieser Art, jedoch hatte mir davon keiner was gesagt weil niemand Partei ergreifen wollte.
Mir gehen echt die Ideen aus, es ist echt schade das Blizzard das Namecalling verbietet.
Zum Thema GM: Machen dir sowas denn? Also wenn einer irgendeinen Mist erzählt eingreifen?  Dann würden die Jungs ja doch zu was anderem gut sein als Item's neu zuverteilen^^


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

hm das mit den gms ist glaub nicht so der hit, 

bei mir wars so das ich anfangs horde gespielt hatte und irgendwann hatte ich dann nen derben stalker am hals... nun ja dieser herr hat dann irgendwie derbe stress gemacht, so das ich dann irgendwann meinen schurken deswegen gelöscht habe. irgendwie hat der kerl dann über ne andere in jener gilde meinen alli char rausgekriegt und hat mich dann eben da terrorisiert... naja nachm ticket gab es dann für ihn nen 3 tage bann - das wars aber auch schon -.-


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Ja die GMs machen da was also RUhig ein Ticket schreiben aber ohne Beweise wirds schwer werden.

Damals als ich auch noch wow spielte hatte ich auch eine kleine GIlde und da war auch jemand drinnen ( ein 13 jähriger kiddy). Naja da mich der Server zum größtenteil alle mich kannten hatte er das ausgenutzt und zu anderen gesagt. Hey wenn du mir bei der Gruppenquest hilfst oder mich ziehst , zieht dich "ich" durch kara. Im nächsten Tag kamen dann wisperer zu mir und fragten wanns losging mit Karazug.

Ich wusste noch gar nicht mal was die genau von mir wollten als sich dann rausstellte das sie dem Kiddy von meiner Gilde geholfen habe und er versprochen hat das ich zieh im Gegenzug kara ziehe.

Zweiter Vorfall mit dem Kiddy: Eines Tages war ein paar seltene Teile von der Gildenbank verschwunden und ich fand sie im ah unter seinen Namen. Natürlich kaufte ich sie zurück und kickte ihn von der Gilde. Paar Tage wisperte er mich an und fragte warum er von der Gilde gefolgen ist. Habe ihn den Vorfall gesagt und er hat gesagt er wurde gehackt und der hacker wars. Habe ihn trotzdem nicht mehr eingeladen war mir dann schon zu viel schlimmes was er geleistet hat.

Zwei Wocher später hat mir einer gesagt das, das kiddy rumerzählt das ich seinen account gehackt habe und ich die Sachen aus der Gilde genommen habe nur damit er aus der Gilde rausfliegt.

Mein Tip. Ladet euch nie Kiddys in der Gilde die bringen fast nur Ärger. 

@ marion9394    haben die Stalkereien so ausgesehen wie bei mir wenn du mal auf meinen signaturlink gehst und dann im forum auf die Sabbelbox gehst und da auf WoW und Sexuelle Belästigung draufgehst sind Bilder drin von meinen Stalkereigeschichten. Das ist heftig da er mir auch den Tod wünschte oder androhte.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

ui das ist ja auch derbe o.O

ging aber auch in die richtung, fing eigentlich alles damit an das ich damals ne kleine eigene gilde hatte und ich wollte einfach keine gildenbank kaufen - weil ich halt als 50er char kein geld hab.. nun ja so ist dann das gemotze und gemeckere losgeganen, kam ein neuer in die gilde der die anderen ständig aufgehetzt hat warum wir die gilde nicht auf kara trimmen... öhm ... waren alles gimpige anfänger (inklusive mir) ... :/

jener psychopath war total von dem spiel besessen und hat dann immer neue chars angelegt um mich bei der allianz zu nerven... durfte mir neben sachen wie "dummer ***lampe" und anderen freundlichkeiten noch sachen anhören wie drecks allianzspieler und so (der hat das ernst gemeint!!) naja nach dem 3 tage bann ging das auch fleißig weiter... bei mir hat damals ein namenswechsel geholfen weil er keinen main hatte und die kleinen immer wieder gelöscht hat...

edit: glaube irgendwas speziell sexuelles war auch dabei, kann mich nur nicht mehr o-ton dran erinnern... sonst hätte der wohl nie 3 tage bann gekommen... screenshots darf man den gms ja nicht schicken -.-


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

ja sowas ist blöd 1er chars zu ignorieren bringt nix die löschen den einfach und legen den neu an und weiter gehts. Hab auch damals im Handelschannel immer wieder gelesen hey passt auf dem auf der bestielt eure Gildenbank obs wahr ist oder nicht sowas ist auch Rufschädigung.

Am besten sind auch die wo schreiben Ignoriert mal bitte alle den und den Char. Der legt euch nur rein.

bei dem 1er char hätte ich dann so oft tickets geschrieben bis es einen dauerbann gegeben hätte aber die können ja dann noch nen Testaccount benutzen.


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2009)

Gegen üble Nachrede im Spiel wirst Du vermutlich nicht wirklich viel machen können. Das ist wie im RL: wenn über Dich gelästert wird kannst Du höchstens versuchen das richtig zu stellen, aber wirklich effektiv kannst Du nichts dagegen machen solange Du nicht weisst, wer da über Dich schimpft. Aber da Du ja immerhin weisst von welcher Gilde er ist, solltest Du meiner Meinung nach am besten einfach mal den Gildenleiter von denen anschreiben und ihm die Situation erklären. Die meisten Gildenleiter wollen nicht unbedingt, dass ihre Mitglieder nach aussen hin tun und lassen was sie wollen, sondern ein gewisses Mass an Respekt anderen Spielern gegenüber wird oft erwartet, alleine um den Ruf der Gilde zu bewahren. Sollte auch das nichts bringen zeigt sich ja eh schon was für ne Einstellung die Gilde verfolgt. Dann hilft nur noch ignorieren.

Stalking ist ein echt übles Thema. Ich nehme an wenns ingame wirklich ausartet wird man über die GMs da auch was regeln können. Aber das wird halt auch ne Weile dauern. Möglich wäre auch ein Chat-Addon runterzuladen, in das Du dann Leute auf ne Ignore-Liste setzen kannst. So bekommt nämlich der andere nicht mit, dass Du ihn ignorierst und schreibt fröhlich weiter, ohne dass Du was davon mitbekommst. Denn das Problem an der normalen Ignore-Liste ist ja eben genau das, dass der andere weiss, dass er ignoriert wird.
Ich persönlich hatte mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einer RL-Stalkerin (ja das machen auch Frauen). Schlussendlich hats dann aber auch gereicht, dass sich eine Bekannte von mir als meine Freundin ausgab (war zu dem Zeitpunkt single) und ein zusammen mit mir ein Eifersuchtsdrama durchgezogen hat. Sie ging dann zu der Stalkerin und ihr sehr deutlich klar gemacht, dass sie sich von mir fern zu halten habe. Seitdem hab ich da Ruhe. Aber vermutlich hatt ich da Glück. Bei extremen Stalkern hilft irgendwann nur noch die Polizei.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

So lange du deine Leute hast sollte dich das einfach nicht stören was andere erzählen, gar nicht darauf reagieren und im Endeffekt wird 
nicht jeder dem glauben ;> vielleicht wendet sich noch alles gegen diese Person.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stalking ist ein echt übles Thema. Ich nehme an wenns ingame wirklich ausartet wird man über die GMs da auch was regeln können. Aber das wird halt auch ne Weile dauern. Möglich wäre auch ein Chat-Addon runterzuladen, in das Du dann Leute auf ne Ignore-Liste setzen kannst. So bekommt nämlich der andere nicht mit, dass Du ihn ignorierst und schreibt fröhlich weiter, ohne dass Du was davon mitbekommst. Denn das Problem an der normalen Ignore-Liste ist ja eben genau das, dass der andere weiss, dass er ignoriert wird.
> Ich persönlich hatte mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einer RL-Stalkerin (ja das machen auch Frauen). Schlussendlich hats dann aber auch gereicht, dass sich eine Bekannte von mir als meine Freundin ausgab (war zu dem Zeitpunkt single) und ein zusammen mit mir ein Eifersuchtsdrama durchgezogen hat. Sie ging dann zu der Stalkerin und ihr sehr deutlich klar gemacht, dass sie sich von mir fern zu halten habe. Seitdem hab ich da Ruhe. Aber vermutlich hatt ich da Glück. Bei extremen Stalkern hilft irgendwann nur noch die Polizei.



ungut, aber glück im unglück -.-

ich hatte sowas bis jetzt gott sei dank nur aufm handy... irgendein witzbold hat mich ständig angerufen und nix gesagt, ging sicher 2 monate so bis ich endlich die nummer gewechselt habe... seitdem bin ich irgendwie kuriert, ich geh an keine telefonate ran wo ich die nummer nicht sehe (oder auch nicht kenne) und meine nummer haben vielleicht 3 leute oder so,... alles ausschließlich nur noch über email -.-

ich kann auch jedem nur empfehlen, falls ihr euch mal bewerben müsst, holt euch dafür ne billige prepaid karte die man danach wegwerfen kann... hatte schon die ein oder anderen personaler die mich dann über lokalisten angeschrieben habe (auch da immer brav die namen ausmachen^^)


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ungut, aber glück im unglück -.-
> 
> ich hatte sowas bis jetzt gott sei dank nur aufm handy... irgendein witzbold hat mich ständig angerufen und nix gesagt, ging sicher 2 monate so bis ich endlich die nummer gewechselt habe... seitdem bin ich irgendwie kuriert, ich geh an keine telefonate ran wo ich die nummer nicht sehe (oder auch nicht kenne) und meine nummer haben vielleicht 3 leute oder so,... alles ausschließlich nur noch über email -.-
> 
> ich kann auch jedem nur empfehlen, falls ihr euch mal bewerben müsst, holt euch dafür ne billige prepaid karte die man danach wegwerfen kann... hatte schon die ein oder anderen personaler die mich dann über lokalisten angeschrieben habe (auch da immer brav die namen ausmachen^^)



Man muss in dieser Welt des WorldWideWeb eine gewisse Annonymität wahren :>
Das kann immer schnell ins Auge gehen.
Also ich glaube nirgendswo kann irgendwer meinen Nachnamen ausfindig machen,
in jeder Community steht höchstens mein Anfangsbuchstabe :>


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2009)

Machs wie im Forum: Don't feed the Troll(s).


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Man muss in dieser Welt des WorldWideWeb eine gewisse Annonymität wahren :>
> Das kann immer schnell ins Auge gehen.
> Also ich glaube nirgendswo kann irgendwer meinen Nachnamen ausfindig machen,
> in jeder Community steht höchstens mein Anfangsbuchstabe :>


Das kann einfacher gehn als Du denkst. Nehmen wir an Du bist in Facebook und heisst Hans Meier (fiktive Person). Davon gibts natürlich unzählige, was die Suche noch zusätzlich erschwert. Aber nehmen wir nun an Du ist da als Hans M. eingetragen. Nun hast Du da aber sagen wir 100-300 eingetragene "Freunde". Jetzt such ich mir den erstbesten raus und gib mal seinen Namen bei Google ein. Grad bei Leuten die sportlich oder musikalisch aktiv sind findet man relativ schnell Turnierlisten, Konzertinfos, etc. Bist Du nun im gleichen Verein wie die von mir ausgewählte Person kann ich u.U. über den 3. oder 4. Link an eine Mitgliederliste gelangen. Oha, da ist ja auch ein Hans Meier. Gut möglich, dass das Du bist. Deine Adresse zu finden dürfte nun kein Problem mehr sein. Ich weiss in welchem Verein Du spielst, d.h. ich kann darauf schliessen aus welcher Region Du kommst. Vielleicht hast Du sogar Deine Stadt angegeben in der Du wohnst, dann brauch ich nur noch ein Telefonbuch. Oder aber ich geh über Deine Verwandtschaft. Irgendwer wird da vermutlich schon ne Stadt angegeben haben und schon weiss ich wo Du wohnst. Sowas geht echt schneller als man denkt.
Insofern hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten:
Möglichkeit 1: Du meidest grundsätzlich alle Communities auf der man idR mehr angibt als nur nen fiktiven Namen mit nem fiktiven Avatar und hast ein permanent vorhandenes Paranoiagefühl
Möglichkeit 2: Du findest Dich damit ab, dass wir im Internetzeitalter leben und dass wenn jemand wirklich will, mit nicht allzu grossem Aufwand an Deine Daten rankommt. Sofern Du nicht gleich Nacktbilder von Dir hochlädst wird das eigentlich auch niemanden wirklich stören.

Unser Empfinden und unsere Paranoia dem Internet und dem grossen bösen Unbekannten gegenüber steht eh im Wandel. Leute der älteren Generation stehen dem Internet oftmals sehr kritisch und sehr paranoid gegenüber, Leute der jüngeren Generation hingegen eher positiv und akzeptierend. Denn viel mehr als akzeptieren kann man schlussendlich auch nicht tun - wobei doch: eine Bekannte von mir hat gar keinen PC, weil sie sagt, dass sie keinen braucht. Insofern hat sie auch keinen Internetzugang. Aber ich wette mit Euch, über sie wird man mehr im Netz finden als man denken würde.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

Naja zum Glück ist alles bei mir so eingestellt, dass man wirklich nicht weiter an mich rankommt.
Ich bin nur noch in SVZ relativ aktiv, und da kommen nur Leute an meine Daten und Freunde ran die in meiner Freundesliste sind :>


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann demonstriere ich mal kurz:
Buffed-Name Shrukan -> google "shrukan" Seiten aus Deutschland anzeigen -> myBuffed-Profil: Shrukan
myBuffed-Profil öffnen:
Shrukan heisst Jonas, ist 18 Jahre alt, kommt aus Mönchengladbach am Niederrhein. Er hat 2 jüngere Geschwister und spielt E-Gitarre in einer Musikschule. Ein Foto von Dir ist da auch drin.
Das alles steht in Deinem myBuffed-Profil. Aufwand von 15 Sekunden.
Ich könnte jetzt weitergehn und zig Infos über Dich ermitteln wenn ichs wirklich möchte. Aber ich denke Du siehst worauf ich hinaus will oder?


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2009)

Bei mir auf dem Server gibts auch einen, der ständig ins Visier genommen wird. Offenbar ging in Naxx was schief, es hat mit dem Heilen nicht ganz geklappt. Nun wirds im 2/ immer wieder zum Thema gemacht "<Name> is voll der noob, ey. kann naxx noch nichmal bei boss xyz heilen lol".
Leider macht der Betroffene den Fehler und fragt selbst mit einem seiner größeren Twinks im /2 "ich will jetzt wissen, wer hier alles über meinen main <Name> lästert und warum". Dadurch wird die Sache weiter angeheizt.

Mich interessiert es spieltechnisch allerdings herzlich wenig. Sollte er je als Heiler mit mir in einer Gruppe landen, sinds ein, zwei Wipes um SELBST einschätzen zu können, obs an ihm liegt oder nicht. Also kein Grund, ihn von vornherein auszuschließen.

Werden jedoch Warnungen laut, jemand würde die Plündermeister-Option zu seinem Gunsten ausnutzen, kommt der Betreffende auf die FL mit kurzer Notiz "PM-Ninja?". Ist so jemand mit im Raid/Gruppe, Plünder-Option anders regeln. Besteht derjenige auf PM, leaven, Angeldailie machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles andere Geschwätz im /1 oder 2/ verbuche ich als Kiddy-Geplapper (hiermit sind nicht zwingend 12-jährige gemeint, sondern Niveaulose aller Altersstufen). Im übrigen merke ich mir die "Opfer-Namen" eher, wenn der Betreffende eifrig zurückflamt. Also Ruhe bewahren. Ein gesittetes "Ich denke, das [deine Vorwürfe] hat nun jeder zur Kenntnis genommen. Bevor du dir hier einen Ruf als Mobber verschaffst, lass mich bitte zufrieden." sollte da reichen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (14. Mai 2009)

ignorieren
wenn von dir/euch keine reaktion kommt, wirds halt langweilig


----------



## schmetti (14. Mai 2009)

Entschuldigung aber was machst du dir so einen Kopf darum ? Im grunde jukt es die wenigsten was so ein voll Depp von sich gibt.
Deine Gilde steht hinter dir,und wenn ein guter DD /Tank/Heiler gesucht wird schaut doch eh keiner auf das was andere Labern. Die hauptsache ist man kann endlich starten! Und wenn du da dann einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt wirst du immer wieder Eingeladen.
Und lese dir mal die neuen Regeln auf der Blizzard seite durch , bin der meinung das es bezüglich Namensnennung neue Regeln gibt.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

habe mir selber mal die mühe gemacht einen bekannten zu suchen (das ist auch irgendwie eine art "bürosport"^^)
wusste das er 30 - 40 Jahre alt ist , wo er ungefähr wohnt (ort), wie er mit vornamen heißt und der rest war offen.
tjo unter 40 accounts war seiner leicht zu finden weil der accountname ähnlich hieß wie sein char... und tadaa

gerade im beruflichen bereich wird das ganze noch verstärkt, wenn ich zum beispiel meinen namen im google suche finde ich dutzende einträge, angefangen bei xing bis zu kontaktdaten auf firmenhomepages (sogar ehemalige!) mit durchwahl und emailadresse, private homepage, gestaltete grußkarten etc...


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> gerade im beruflichen bereich wird das ganze noch verstärkt, wenn ich zum beispiel meinen namen im google suche finde ich dutzende einträge, angefangen bei xing bis zu kontaktdaten auf firmenhomepages (sogar ehemalige!) mit durchwahl und emailadresse, private homepage, gestaltete grußkarten etc...



Nicht zu vergessen die Blitz Illu Fotos von 2001.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

charmant wie immer


----------



## vickie (14. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Blitz Illu Fotos von 2001.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry wenn ich lache^^
@ Marion
Nur 3 Leute haben deine Handy Nummer?^^


Naja zum Thema, vergiss die Idioten und spiel einfach normal weiter.....
Auf einem Server spielen tausende von Leuten, selbst wenn welche dich jetzt für ein "Ars**" halten, vergiss es einfach.
Oder wie Marion schon sagte, ändere deinen Namen im Spiel


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Nur 3 Leute haben deine Handy Nummer?^^



ich seh das ganz pragmatisch - mit bekannten schreib ich wenn dann über lokis... is billiger als telefonieren oder simsen - außerdem kann ich telefonieren nicht so wirklich leiden...

mutter meldet sich eh nur auf festnetz &

und mir reichts wenn mich im notfall a) mein cheff b) meine einkaufs-fahrgelegenheit c) freund erreichen können.

(ich pfeffer das telefon meißt eh nur lautlos ins eck, eigentlich hab ichs nur aus technikgeilheit...)


----------



## Uktawa (14. Mai 2009)

Also in meiner damaligen Gilde hatten wir einen ähnlichen Fall. Der Spieler der "gemobt" wurde (denn nichts anderes ist es) hat sich die Aussagen per Screen von seinen Freunden schicken lassen. Hat dann ein Ticker aufgemacht und die Spieler die ihn schlecht machen wollten einfach gemeldet. Zum Glück hatte er nen gescheiten GM erwischt der sich der Sache angenommen hat. Es wurden Logs überprüpft und danach Verwarunungen an einige Spieler ausgesprochen.
Da war dann ganz schnell Ruhe.
Sicherlich ist es immer schwer gegen einen schlechten Ruf an zu kämpfen, noch dazu wenn er völlig unberechtigt ist. Leider hilft dann wirklichmeist nur ne umbennenung oder gleich nen Servertrans. Die WoW Com ist leider sehr sehr leichtgläubig. Und sobald Spiel A sagte Spieler B sei ein Ninjalooter usw, glauben das minimum Spieler C-M.


----------



## vickie (14. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich seh das ganz pragmatisch - mit bekannten schreib ich wenn dann über lokis... is billiger als telefonieren oder simsen - außerdem kann ich telefonieren nicht so wirklich leiden...



Base FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also StudentIn nur 19Euro, E-Plus, Base, Festnetz und Sms Flatrate zu E-Plus und nochmal 100Freiminuten in alle Netze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine Frau die nicht gerne telefoniert, was ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich seh das ganz pragmatisch - mit bekannten schreib ich wenn dann über lokis... is billiger als telefonieren oder simsen - außerdem kann ich telefonieren nicht so wirklich leiden...
> 
> mutter meldet sich eh nur auf festnetz &
> 
> ...


ich halts so wie marion nur das einfahc mal jeder meine handy nr. kriegt die ihm aber nichts bringt weil ich mein handy gern mal 2oder 3 monate einfach ausgeshcaltet lasse!
Wer mich wirklcih erreichen will der hat meine Telefonnr. auf der Arbeit, meinen skype nick und meine HOme Nr. und die dinge kriegen wirklich NUR die wichtigen leute!


----------



## madmurdock (14. Mai 2009)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den genauen Zeitpunkt notieren, wann der Typ dich im /1 /2 anprangert (Chatter/Prat Chataddon hilft hierbei auch um diverse Sachen zusätzlich direkt rauszukopieren, damit man den Kram in einer seperaten Textfile speichern kann). Dann sammel ein paar Zeilen von dem geistigen Dünnschiss des Idioten und teile dieses dann einem GM mit incl Tag und Uhrzeit, so dass er nicht ewig suchen muss. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie lange die Chatlogs von Blizz gespeichert werden, aber mehr als 10 Minuten sollten es schon sein.

Wenn du kein Glück beim ersten GM hast, versuchs beim zweiten.

Alternativ wäre dann natürlich noch der Servertransfer (Charumbenennung bringt nichts, da man diese leider per Friendlist mitverfolgen kann).

madmurdock.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2009)

Schamos schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte mir das ja egal sein, denn meine Gildies wissen das es nicht stimmt,


damit hast du dir eigentlich schon selbst die Antwort geliefert...wenn du stets der nette Gildi von nebenan bist,warum sollten die solche Lügen glauben,die aus der Luft gegriffen sind?jeder könnte dich fragen in der Gilde ob da was dran ist.wenn du sagts das es nicht stimmt,glauben sie dir oder nicht.wer dir nicht glaubt,dem wirst du auch durch jedwede andere Aktion nicht überzeugenb du ein Gm anschreibst,dich verhement verteidigst,dich wochenlang zurückziehst,ein twink levelst,oder,oder,oder...also versuch über diesen Behauptungen zu stehen und verhalte dich so wie immer...


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

"Behnalde andere so, wie du selber behandelt werden willst"

- Das Patentrezept


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1: Du meidest grundsätzlich alle Communities auf der man idR mehr angibt als nur nen fiktiven Namen mit nem fiktiven Avatar und hast ein permanent vorhandenes Paranoiagefühl
> Möglichkeit 2: Du findest Dich damit ab, dass wir im Internetzeitalter leben und dass wenn jemand wirklich will, mit nicht allzu grossem Aufwand an Deine Daten rankommt. Sofern Du nicht gleich Nacktbilder von Dir hochlädst wird das eigentlich auch niemanden wirklich stören.
> 
> Unser Empfinden und unsere Paranoia dem Internet und dem grossen bösen Unbekannten gegenüber steht eh im Wandel. Leute der älteren Generation stehen dem Internet oftmals sehr kritisch und sehr paranoid gegenüber, Leute der jüngeren Generation hingegen eher positiv und akzeptierend. Denn viel mehr als akzeptieren kann man schlussendlich auch nicht tun - wobei doch: eine Bekannte von mir hat gar keinen PC, weil sie sagt, dass sie keinen braucht. Insofern hat sie auch keinen Internetzugang. Aber ich wette mit Euch, über sie wird man mehr im Netz finden als man denken würde.


Man sollte das nicht verharmlosen, sich im internett breitzugeben (priv. infos) sollte keiner machen.
ich melde mich ueberall mit fiktivem nachnamen und oft verkureztem vornamen an, einfach aus sicherheit. meine wohnadresse heb ich schon gar nicht weiter, und bilder von mir lad ich keine hoch.
nennt mich paranoid, aber besser vor als nachsicht

sry for ot

btt:
entweder du ueberzeugst die leute mit ueberlegtem handeln vom gegenteil, oder, wenn du soetwas kannst setzt du gegengerueche in den umlauf, die denjenigen der dich in den dreck zieht unglaubwuerdiger machen.


----------



## Schamos (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten und auch für den Beistand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde wohl dem einfachsten aller Konzepte folgen, die Sachen ignorieren und gut ist. Muss mir wohl die Tage mal eine Standartantwort einfallen lassen und die hau ich mir in ein Macro^^.

@Stalker-Opfer: Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber das neue Stalking-Gesetzt soll garnicht so schlecht sein und ich denke mal das es auch in WoW greift. Denn auch in einer Virtuellen-Welt gelten seid ein paar Jahren Gesetzte^^. Das Problem ist nur wenn ihr irgendwo auf dem Lande wohnt oder so und dann einem Dorf-Polizisten sowas klarmachen müsst.
Und sonst kann ich euch nur noch mein Beileid aussprechen, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als irgendwelche kranken Leute die einem den Spaß an einem der nettes Hobbys nehmen. (Ja, ich habe WoW als ein Hobby bezeichnet^^)

Gruss
Schamos


----------



## Night falls (15. Mai 2009)

> Nicht zu vergessen die Blitz Illu Fotos von 2001.


Oh Gott, heirate mich und schreib auch mal kleine Anspielungen richtung "liebe machen"!



> @Stalker-Opfer:


Opfer :>


----------

